# Titanium exhaust dilemma for BNR34



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Good day guys,

Will soon upgrade my exhaust to a full titanium system and I have limited my options/choices to:

1. MINE's titanium downpipes & Powerhouse Amuse R1 
Titan exhaust

2. MINE's titanium downpipes & MINE's titanium exhaust

3. Midori Seibi titanium downpipes & Midori Seibi 
titanium exhaust

Which one would it be better for a 700whp setup though? Thats my goal eventually(in the longrun) and since I don't want to be forced to change my exhaust once again when that time comes, I'd like to chose carefully on my supporting mods. I've heard that the MINE's exhaust can be restrictive in anything above the 500-600whp mark since it's 80mm and not 90mm like the Midori Seibi or the Powerhouse Amuse ones.

Any thoughts on this? Another thing is that Powerhouse Amuse seem to have stopped all operations therefore limiting my options even further. Have yet to confirm this though myself.

Any thoughts/input will be highly appreciated.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I love the mines exhaust but the price to get one bought/shipped/taxes is way too expensive for what it is in my opinion, I run a tomei catback and decat and the other half custom to fit a single turbo whichall looks amazing and nowhere close to the price of the mines version alone!

It's insanely loud on full boost mine you but on normal driving it's surprisingly quiet:chuckle: hope that helps.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Will consider Tomei if all others are restrictive, however tbh I would like something more special for my Nür if that makes sense?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

If you want an easy-to-live with and quiet exhaust then any of the Mines exhausts are perfect. The only reason i bought one (2nd hand) was because my old Titanium exhaust which was just a straight through pipe was ridiculously loud, and sounded like one of those 'fart in a tin can, 9 sec Skyline GTR's' Lol.
I'm running 540 whp (ath) and am certain it can flow enough to push a little over 600 whp. But as you are looking to go to 700whp+ then the Amuse, Midori and Tomei systems would be the better option. If noise is not a concern


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks for your input mate! I love the mines sound but I think it will be a bit restrictive, I don't know whether anyone can confirm this. So ideally I should aim for a 90mm setup?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I have the Amuse - its very loud and I a still have a Sard Cat in there, without it, it would be pretty silly to be honest. But for flow, fitment and quality is very good.










Its a Skyline, people can forgive a bit of noise, and at high revs...:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::smokin:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah Amuse's quality looks top notch! Can anyone confirm that they indeed stopped all operations? I have the TRUST titanium exhaust now on mine, I believe sound must be similar Db wise


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Tks for your input mate! I love the mines sound but I think it will be a bit restrictive, I don't know whether anyone can confirm this. So ideally I should aim for a 90mm setup?


Someone managed to get about 650whp out of the same Mines exhaust but he had a screamer pipe etc, I guess this helped with the extra flow of gasses to get that much bhp out of it.
But if you’re not going to use the car on early mornings or use it as a daily or even take it to public track days then any of the others would suffice especially a 90mm system.


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Will consider Tomei if all others are restrictive, however tbh I would like something more special for my Nür if that makes sense?


What about a full titanium nismo exhaust??


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Lamont1990 said:


> What about a full titanium nismo exhaust??


It's also 80mm mate unfo. And tbh i prefer the MINE's sound over the Nismo one


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Midori 90mm full setup turbo elbow back. I***8217;d use their elbows also .


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Midori 90mm full setup turbo elbow back. I’d use their elbows also .


Seems to be the best case here, I have MINE's elbows I believe they are pretty much the same?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I run mines they are ok however they are Smaller than Midori.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> I run mines they are ok however they are Smaller than Midori.


Had no idea, tks for the info!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

You would need a midori 90mm. It's probably what I'm going to go for. Anything else in 90mm is loud.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

GTRNICK said:


> You would need a midori 90mm. It's probably what I'm going to go for. Anything else in 90mm is loud.


Hi Nick hope you are well man! Are you having issues with 80mm and your setup?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Hi Nick hope you are well man! Are you having issues with 80mm and your setup?



I'm good thanks yourself? I have a 90mm Tomei. Just too loud for me. No issues. 760whp on pump.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

All good man! Seems that 90mm is the way to go then!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi guys, does anyone have a photo of the Midori Seibi exhaust? There are 2 options curl tip and cut tip however online I can only find the curl tip and I wanted to see the difference before I order.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Tony,

If you struggle to find a Mines or Midori system or any system to be fair, 
The Tomei Ti System is loud, 
Paired with their titanium de-cat pipe and their new Titanium equal length downpipe they brought out in December, should provide a 'nice tone' 
We've never found the Tomei systems to be restrictive regardless of power, 
Plus the Tomei systems look amazing!

If any of that floats your boat, give us a message or a call as we're the only authorised dealers for Tomei in the UK and we can supply you with getting any of the parts 

Cheers,
Mark @ RBMotorsport.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

HKS have just released the Super Turbo in Titanium:bowdown1: Limited production to celebrate 50 years of GTR. Not cheap though

Also Fujitsubo have a Titanium System that is dual pipes all the way back into a single oval rear muffler. Rare piece


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw the HKS one, it's 85mm though. I'm looking for a 90mm one matey. Powerhouse have discontinued their R1 Titan exhaust and will release a new version of that soon. Might be worth the wait!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Guys, anyone with the Midori Seibi 90mm NRII muffler installed on their car? Looks like it's my only option here after the discontinuation of the Amuse. Just wanted some feedback fm an owner with this setup installed if possible.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Guys, anyone with the Midori Seibi 90mm NRII muffler installed on their car? Looks like it's my only option here after the discontinuation of the Amuse. Just wanted some feedback fm an owner with this setup installed if possible.



I’m in the same boat as you. 

I’ve heard the Midori. It’s much quieter than the tomei.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Quieter is not always bad , as long as it's not too quiet.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Quieter is not always bad , as long as it's not too quiet.


It’s not too quiet but it is the opposite of the tomei. 

I think it’s a no brainier for me although I do like the new HKS it’s 85mm and the Tomei is 89mm.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

GTRNICK said:


> It’s not too quiet but it is the opposite of the tomei.
> 
> I think it’s a no brainier for me although I do like the new HKS it’s 85mm and the Tomei is 89mm.


The HKS is beautiful however I'd prefer the entire system to be the same i.e 90mm. I'd love to hear a Midori up close but no such luck on our tiny island


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il break my silence, as no one really knows what they are talking about when it comes to Midori Seibi (Aki informed me of their good work so reaffirmed my decision). my car is scheduled to go there next month for final tune (v cam and 35 AFMs)

The full build is on facebook.

i bought the muffler as one of the first upgrades when i purchased my 32. Although i do have their full catalog of upgrades for the GTR im not sure what this will sound like on any other set up. (Front pipe is Titanium and the outlets are also fitted)

i have muffler no 135. 

you are comparing totally different exhausts and company profiles as to what they "want" from their products. Midori is completely different to Top Secret etc or Nismo etc.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Matty, I already got their titanium front pipes so I know who Midori Seibi is. Reason I'm asking is because the only "bad" thing I've heard about them is that their exhausts are a bit quiet. I'd just love to hear a full system on a tuned car to see how it sounds. I'm guessing you don't know either.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Matty, I already got their titanium front pipes so I know who Midori Seibi is. Reason I'm asking is because the only "bad" thing I've heard about them is that their exhausts are a bit quiet. I'd just love to hear a full system on a tuned car to see how it sounds. I'm guessing you don't know either.



It is very quiet. Like night and day but it still sounds ok.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matty32 said:


> il break my silence


 shouldn’t have bothered as you didn’t come out with anything helpful apart from putting people down!

Honestly who do you think you are Matty? The Guru of all things GTR? :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

GTRNICK said:


> Honestly who do you think you are? :chuckle:


Some kind of super star.. :squintdan

From what I have seen Midori Seibi really make some nice parts. The way they have welded that plaque/emblem onto the muffler is pretty funny!

That guy really does know how to put his feet right in it. Deary me.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Kadir said:


> From what I have seen Midori Seibi really make some nice parts. The way they have welded that plaque/emblem onto the muffler.


I agree you see the beautiful beads on the muffler and then you get to the plaque and boom they got fed up lol:chuckle:

Jokes aside it looks like a work of art.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Some pics i found


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Tks matey, their weldings look amazing and way better that other brands!


----------

